# SW40VE Trigger Job



## whelenman (May 14, 2010)

I have read about some people cutting or removing one of the springs to lighten the trigger pull. Is this even safe or worth doing? Any info would be helpful.


----------



## rehdeer (May 14, 2010)

*Order a Spring from Wolf Springs*

I ordered a spring from Wolf springs years ago when I first bought mine.  I think I paid 10 dollars to have a gunsmith put it in.  Made a big diffrence and is still working today.

email me and I will send you the link to Wolf.
dobbins@aol.com

rehdeer


----------



## drtybykr (May 14, 2010)

just dry fire it a couple thousand times


----------



## STONEWALL0628 (May 14, 2010)

drtybykr said:


> just dry fire it a couple thousand times


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 15, 2010)

That is actually something is recommended on the s&w forums. But one thing you can do is open up the gun. Get the sear out. you are going to have a pig tail spring. You remove that one completely. Also you are going to have a double spring in the same sear. You remove the outside spring. Put it in and it helps alot. For pics and instructions youtube sw40ve trigger job


----------



## whelenman (May 16, 2010)

*Trigger*

Thanks for the info


----------



## shdybrady19 (May 16, 2010)

I just did this on my sigma as well. If you have any other questions just feel free to message me. I cant even be considered a hobbist yet so it took me awhile and ran into some difficulties. Not thats its hard. Just didnt know what I was doing at first. Also dont make it too light. Those things done have a safety on them. the safety is the 12 pound trigger. This will bring it dont to about 6-7 pound pull. Which seems like alot but its managable now. And will still be good enough to not suddenly fire


----------



## Mojo^ (May 16, 2010)

Google "25 cent Glock Trigger Job" and follow the instructions. It's 98% identical to the S&W. There are also several videos on YouTube.

http://www.alpharubicon.com/mrpoyz/glock


----------



## STONEWALL0628 (May 16, 2010)

Mojo^ said:


> Google "25 cent Glock Trigger Job" and follow the instructions. It's 98% identical to the S&W. There are also several videos on YouTube.
> 
> http://www.alpharubicon.com/mrpoyz/glock



x2


----------

